# Helmet/Goggle Compatibility Question



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

So I just got a pair of Oakley Crowbars. Last month I tried on the Red Hi-Fi Helmet and really want to get that, but I haven't been able to find one in a shop so I was just going to order it online. Does anyone know if the Crowbars fit that helmet very well? I know it should be fine, but I don't want it to be awkward fitting or anything.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

The RED helmets are mainly made for Anon goggles, but i tried on one with my crowbars, and it pushed my goggles down on my nose. This is mainly because of the crowbar's rounded top, but its really up to you. Other suggestions are the Bern Baker, or the Smith maze, both very good helmets. Hope this helps kid


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

So I was looking those up and I like the Smith Maze better. From what I've read it's extremely light and lo profile and works well with the crowbars. The only negative thing I could find on it was that the goggle clip in the back isn't the best. Did you ever have an issue with that? The crowbars do have the rubber grips so I imagine that will stick pretty good, but I don't want them coming off because the clip doesn't keep them on.

Edit: Hmm..Actually the baker is starting to grow on me also. Is ventilation an issue with the baker?

I'm probably going to have to try to find these so I can try them on.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

JRZBoarder said:


> So I was looking those up and I like the Smith Maze better. From what I've read it's extremely light and lo profile and works well with the crowbars. The only negative thing I could find on it was that the goggle clip in the back isn't the best. Did you ever have an issue with that? The crowbars do have the rubber grips so I imagine that will stick pretty good, but I don't want them coming off because the clip doesn't keep them on.
> 
> Edit: Hmm..Actually the baker is starting to grow on me also. Is ventilation an issue with the baker?
> 
> I'm probably going to have to try to find these so I can try them on.


I found its easier to put your goggles on first, then put on your helmet. This keeps your gogs from flying off after a hard spill and it looks good, and if you do this you dont have to worry about that clip. The baker is great for the cold winter because it keeps you dome warm, but during the spring your head feels like its in an oven. But its cousin, the Watts, has vents in the top, but with this during the winter you will need the woven knit liner, or else the top of your head will be cold. But personally the Smith Maze is the top dog, one color variation has a mural of a white tiger, a great white, tourists and several different items.... 
Check it out Products | SmithOptics.com


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The Bern Watts comes with a removable vent blocker for extra cold days. I wore the Maze all last season and it was okay. I have one day this season wearing the Watts and it is a better hemlet, for me atleast. The vents really helped out because it was 40 degress and sunny. The watts is a little bit heavier than the maze but it is not noticeable when its on your head, and you forget you are wearing it. Looks wise the Watts wins hands down. It looks great with or without the knit liner, and has a low profile that doesn't make your head look huge. The maze looks good with the ear pads but I thought it made my head look like a giant mushroom without them. I suggest you try them both on if you can and make a choice from that. Everyones head is different and the Watts is just what worked best for me.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll have to try them on, but the Watts might be better than the Baker for me. I ride mostly in PA so it doesn't get too cold and I have some things I could put on under the helmet for the occasional cold day.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

I ended up getting the Smith Maze, it was easily more comfortable to me than the watts. The hi-fi wasnt there so that one wasnt even considered. The hardest part was deciding between a small and medium. Im normally a medium, but the maze ran a little big so the small fit but had no extra room. The medium fit, but not as snug as the small. I just went with the medium because it wasnt too loose, but offerred room to wear a clava underneath while the small might have been a little tight. Im happy with it, its light, comfortable, and looks pretty good.


----------

